# mossberg 835 choke pattern results



## PAUL J (Feb 23, 2011)

after a lot of time ,money, and shoulder pain, these are the final results of my turkey choke pattern inquisition. these results were shot out of a mossberg 835 with a 22" barrell. the numbers inside the boxes are the pellett counts,  i would have liked to test more loads,but i don't think my shoulder and wallet can take anymore. i see so many threads about what choke? what load?, what gun?  i hope this will be helpful to somebody other than myself, hopefully, it is easy to read.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the results of that start dot .685! You shouldn't have any issues thump'm them toms.

chev.


----------



## Norm (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That DID take some real time, money, and effort. Thank you for doing that and posting your results. 

 Norm


----------



## 706th1 (Feb 24, 2011)

What kind of target were you shooting at?
Where can I find a star dot?


----------



## remington1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing .getting ready to help out my hunting bubby with his 835 this weekend .


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 24, 2011)

Man...I'm going to be on the look out for a star dot...


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2011)

Where do you find the Star Dot chokes.


That was nasty.  Premium shells in a super choke in THE tried and true turkey gun.

Those 835s are impressive as heck.


Your work was rewarded and you are a good guy to share it with everyone.


----------



## Smokepoler (Feb 24, 2011)

I have had an 835 for years now.
That is a painful process patterning them.


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## tankeryanker (Feb 24, 2011)

*Indian Creek.....*

Indian Creek choke looked best all the way across the board I thought.  Star dots are hard to get your hands on these days.  Im shooting Indian creek , hevi 13 - 6's, through an 870.  Definitely have not put in as much time and effort as you have, but got similar numbers.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 24, 2011)

Franklins of athens had some of the star dot chokes.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Feb 24, 2011)

Although you seem to prefer the 3-inch loads, I recommend you try your Indian Creek .675" with the 3.5" Hevi-13 2 1/4 oz. number 6 shot as well.  

Since it is also a slower 1,090 fps load, the recoil will be similar to the 3" load and may give you a bit more in your pattern (if that matters to you).

Good shooting!


----------



## sheetsrep (Feb 24, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## sepk (Feb 25, 2011)

Paul thanks.  Based on your results I purchased a Mossberg 835 yesterday and a Jellyhead choke today.  I wanted to get a Indian Creek but could not bring myself to pay $80.  I got the Jellyhead for $40 from Bass Pro shop.  Thanks again.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 25, 2011)

I shot my Moss 835 Tues in 45 degree weather.  The Tru-Glo SSX .670 and the Indian Creek .675 BDS put a whipping on my Star Dot.  And I do mean a whipping.  Normally in 60 or 70 degree weather the Star Dot sings with the Hevi-13 3.5" #7 loads.  























It only took me one shot to know that the Star Dot couldn't compete with these other 2 chokes on this cool day.  

Both the other chokes if they shoot this well in 45 degree weather they are going to be hummers in 60 to 70 degree temperatures.  I know what just a increase in 10 degrees will do for a pattern.  Don't know how much better the Tru-Glo can get, but  I will soon see.   That Indian Creek did super as well.  I think a .670 Indian Creek may even shoot better.   I may have to let Mike and Stuart either make me one or let me try one if they have one on hand and compare it to the one I have to see.  Then I can keep the one that shoots the best.  Both the Tru-Glo and Indian Creek were brand new chokes.  Just goes to prove my point that a great choke needs no warm ups.  But a choke will tend to get better the more it gets shot up until a point anyway.


----------



## DannyG (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Paul & Brad! I reckon I owe you both some $$$. As it would have taken me much time and trial and $$$ to narrow my choices down! Thanks for the great info. ...just tell me where to send that check!


----------



## PAUL J (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah, i'm starting to like my indian creek black diamond strike a lot more these days Brad, i measured my star dot choke at .685 with a quality digital micrometer, i didn't know star dot had a .676 choke, i've only seen 3 star dot chokes, and i didn't get to mic. those, i would love to have one in the .670's. but you are really getting some great patterns, i see dead turkeys in your future!


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Paul, this ain't a 835, but for a 1 and 3/4oz load out of my 870 that is lighting it up right there!  






Can't wait to try that combo on a 60 degree day.  It should really sing.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 26, 2011)

PAUL J said:


> yeah, i'm starting to like my indian creek black diamond strike a lot more these days Brad, i measured my star dot choke at .685 with a quality digital micrometer, i didn't know star dot had a .676 choke, i've only seen 3 star dot chokes, and i didn't get to mic. those, i would love to have one in the .670's. but you are really getting some great patterns, i see dead turkeys in your future!



The Star Dot I have is right about .676.  That's what the actual package states as well.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's the package for those guys who have never seen one and at least might know what to look for if they catch a glimpse of one in a sporting good store that might still be out there.


----------



## DMP (Feb 26, 2011)

After seeing that package I know exactly where some are.


----------

